# Turkish Agents Tracking Israeli Commandos



## JBS (Sep 27, 2011)

PERSEC.

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4127645,00.html



> Turkish intelligence officials have submitted to the state prosecution a list of 174 Israelis, mostly soldiers, who were involved in the 2010 raid on the Gaza-bound Mavi Marmara ship, the Turkish newspaper Sabah reported Monday.
> 
> Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu tops the list as the "primary responsible party."
> 
> ...


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 27, 2011)

Erdogan makes any of our politicians look good.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 27, 2011)

How much do you want to bet they used a social network as the “media” to identify these IDF soldiers?
I would be willing to bet Facebook and Myspace…


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 27, 2011)

Latest word is the list they put together is bogus, but that could be disinformation.


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuck Turkey. They've been sliding towards Islam and it shows with bullshit like this.


----------



## tmroun01 (Sep 27, 2011)

> _It has also requested to view files concerning possible violations of laws of war involving the deaths or injuries of citizens. The materials will be examined by Sukkot. Last month, the Military Advocate General released a report concerning six floti8lla events. The Turkel Commission could not rule on the cases._


Like Turkey has any right to talk about violations! Lets talk about human right violations.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 27, 2011)

tmroun01 said:


> Like Turkey has any right to talk about violations! Lets talk about human right violations.



Yeah no shit!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2011)

Internal consumption for the unwashed (Turkish) masses.


----------



## Servimus (Sep 28, 2011)

pardus said:


> Fuck Turkey. They've been sliding towards Islam and it shows with bullshit like this.


Fuck Turkey indeed, but I'm not getting what Islam has to do with this.


----------



## QC (Sep 28, 2011)

They're not as moderate as they used to be, I think that's what Pardus is alluding to. Laws of war...the flotilla was provocative and contained a small number of radicals willing to put themselves in harms way.


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2011)

Read this...



> The occupation of some parts of the country by the Allies in the aftermath of World War I prompted the establishment of the Turkish national movement.[12] Under the leadership of Mustafa Kemal, a military commander who had distinguished himself during the Battle of Gallipoli, the Turkish War of Independence was waged with the aim of revoking the terms of the Treaty of Sèvres.[14] By September 18, 1922, the occupying armies were expelled. On November 1, the newly founded parliament formally abolished the Sultanate, thus ending 623 years of Ottoman rule. The Treaty of Lausanne of July 24, 1923, led to the international recognition of the sovereignty of the newly formed "Republic of Turkey" as the successor state of the Ottoman Empire, and the republic was officially proclaimed on October 29, 1923, in the new capital of Ankara.[12] Mustafa Kemal became the republic's first President of Turkey and subsequently introduced many radical reforms with the aim of founding a new secular republic from the remnants of its Ottoman past.[12] According to the Law on Family Names, the Turkish parliament presented Mustafa Kemal with the honorific surname "Atatürk" (_Father of the Turks_) in 1934.[14]
> 
> Turkey remained neutral during most of World War II but entered on the side of the Allies on February 23, 1945, as a ceremonial gesture and in 1945 became a charter member of the United Nations.[15] Difficulties faced by Greece after the war in quelling a communist rebellion, along with demands by the Soviet Union for military bases in the Turkish Straits, prompted the United States to declare the Truman Doctrine in 1947. The doctrine enunciated American intentions to guarantee the security of Turkey and Greece, and resulted in large-scale U.S. military and economic support.[16]
> After participating with the United Nations forces in the Korean War, Turkey joined NATO in 1952, becoming a bulwark against Soviet expansion into the Mediterranean. Following a decade of intercommunal violence on the island of Cyprus and the Greek military coup of July 1974, overthrowing President Makarios and installing Nikos Sampson as a dictator, Turkey invaded the Republic of Cyprus in 1974. Nine years later the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus (TRNC) was established. Turkey is the only country that recognises the TRNC [17]
> The single-party period was followed by multiparty democracy after 1945. The Turkish democracy was interrupted by military coups d'état in 1960, 1971, 1980 and 1997.[18] In 1984, the PKK began an insurgency against the Turkish government; the conflict, which has claimed over 40,000 lives, continues today.[19] Since the liberalization of the Turkish economy during the 1980s, the country has enjoyed stronger economic growth and greater political stability.[20]



Modern Turkey was founded as a secular state with a Muslim population. A state that was quite close to Israel.
That state elected an Islamic party that has been steadily moving away from the west and closer to Islam. Evidenced by it's current stance towards Israel.


----------

